# PLACES STILL OPEN TO BEACH FISHING



## NICKNICHOLS (Oct 5, 2002)

For those of you who have access to military installations here is the update as of today: Fort Story beach: closed to all except essential personnel. Dam Neck beach: Open to fishing, walking, surfing and exercising as long as social distancing is practiced. Stay safe out there friends.


----------



## Danta (Sep 22, 2015)




----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

At the news conference on Friday.....the Govenor strongly stressed the importance of following the rules where water access is concerned. I sure hop no one messes things up.


----------



## Fishlife (Jul 21, 2017)

NICKNICHOLS said:


> For those of you who have access to military installations here is the update as of today: Fort Story beach: closed to all except essential personnel. Dam Neck beach: Open to fishing, walking, surfing and exercising as long as social distancing is practiced. Stay safe out there friends.


Thanks for the info. I have been wondering about access to dam neck. Who did you contact to find out the info/status?


----------



## NICKNICHOLS (Oct 5, 2002)

Fishlife said:


> Thanks for the info. I have been wondering about access to dam neck. Who did you contact to find out the info/status?


Dam Neck Security and MWR.


----------



## NICKNICHOLS (Oct 5, 2002)

Thrifty Angler said:


> At the news conference on Friday.....the Govenor strongly stressed the importance of following the rules where water access is concerned. I sure hop no one messes things up.


I think you can count on someone screwing the pooch on this one. The first casualty of cabin fever is common sense.


----------



## dboyd (Apr 2, 2011)

NICKNICHOLS said:


> I think you can count on someone screwing the pooch on this one. The first casualty of cabin fever is common sense.


Try going on the MD forum on Tidal Fish while they debate whether you are allowed to go fishing:








Question - New Stay at Home Order for MD


How do you guys feel about fishing during this time? Personally, I think it falls under the exception of "obtaining food or medicine". This is a great way to social distance. Fish alone or with one or two people.... Can you do this without coming into contact with others? How will DNR handle?




www.tidalfish.com





Common sense died a long time ago.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Seems it's holding up so far in VB. Use the link below this line.








Virginia Beach Police handed out 2 summonses during stay-at-home order


The order still allows exercising or fishing on the beach. You can’t stay to sunbathe, picnic, gather or participate in group sports.




www.13newsnow.com


----------



## Danta (Sep 22, 2015)

Be safe out there,for those going out


----------

